# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Learn Arabic (Lesson 2)

## mokka

Greetings: 
A:sabaah el kheer	  "Good morning"		صباح الخير
B:sabaah el noor	  "Good morning"		صباح النور 
A:masaa’ el kheer	    "Good evening"		مساء الخير
B:masaa’ el noor	    "Good evening"		مساء النور 
A:tesbah (m) ala kheer	 "Good night"		تصبح علي خير
tesbahi (f) ala kheer				تصبحي علي خير 
B:w enta (m) men ahlo	 "Good night"		وانت من أهله
  w enti (f) men ahlo				وانتِ من أهله 
A:essalaamu aleekum	    "peace be upon you"	السلامُ عليكم
B:w aleekum essalaam w	    “peace be upon you, &	و عليكم السلام و 
   rahmatu llaahi w barakaatu	 God's compassion &	رحمة الله و بركاته
					his blessings"
A:ahlan wa sahlan	"Hello"/ "Welcome"	أهلا و سهلا
B:ahlan beek (m)	"Hello"		        أهلا بيك
  ahlan beeki(f)				أهلا بيكي 
A: ezzayyak (m)	"How're you"		ازَّيَّك
	ezzayyek (f)				ازَّيِّك
B: alhamdulellaah	 "Thank God"		الحمدُ لله
	kwayyes (m)	 "Fine"			كويس
	kwayyesa (f)				كويسة

----------

